# Spanish Slingshot



## Vermeer111

Hello have anybody a Drawing from the Slingshot from Alfshooter eventually with dimensions thank you


----------



## newconvert

which one? there are many


----------



## Vermeer111

i mean the slingshot for target shooting with the prongs in alu and the "Target Arrow" as sight


----------



## newconvert

there are no drawings for those, they are going to begin making them for sal as i understand it, i made one, but it was from no drawing.


----------



## Vermeer111

with a little bit search (1 Hour) i have found some dimensions and many pictures when i have make one i post the pictures here


----------



## newconvert

mine, homemade


----------



## Imperial

@ new convert- hows it shooting for you ? any thread on it coming soon ?


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

can someone please explain how to correctly use this style of slingshot especially the design features and what that are there for.


----------



## newconvert

Imperial said:


> @ new convert- hows it shooting for you ? any thread on it coming soon ?


you know i forgot about doing anything on this ss, what do you have in mind? how may i help?


----------



## treefork

That's a sight on the fork.The tubes are looped through leather tabs inserted into the fork. Shoots like any other.


----------



## newconvert

treefork said:


> That's a sight on the fork.The tubes are looped through leather tabs inserted into the fork. Shoots like any other.


no not quite


----------



## newconvert

XxDollarBillxX said:


> can someone please explain how to correctly use this style of slingshot especially the design features and what that are there for.


well its really kinda simple, it takes aiming the ss a lot further. i found while building mine symmetry was important especially to center line in relation to the support hand and arm, as well as the recurve/offset of the forks to the handle. if you notice all the target shooters have a device showing centerline (colored metal, rings.... ), all designed by the shooter, working at the airport i made mine flat and shaped like an arrow or a road disappearing into the distance. that mark is used for windage, and it really does point at your intended target. the second marker is the movable marker, it is used for band strength, distance to target, so its your elevation. if you are shooting faster bands your shoot on that day would be flatter so you might adjust it down the target further adjust up. the adjustable pointer adjusts 360* and in and out for your favorite reference point. most of these operations we struggle with mentally some better than others, the 2 reference points make a more visible line to your target.
hope this helps


----------



## newconvert

Vermeer111 said:


> i mean the slingshot for target shooting with the prongs in alu and the "Target Arrow" as sight


to the best of my knowledge, except for a few made by one of the people in Alfs group, they are all ball park to fit the individual shooter, you might pm Alfshooter to ask if he could get you a PDF, but i think they are going into small batch production so maybe not. i did mine old school, measurements and ratios


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

newconvert said:


> can someone please explain how to correctly use this style of slingshot especially the design features and what that are there for.


well its really kinda simple, it takes aiming the ss a lot further. i found while building mine symmetry was important especially to center line in relation to the support hand and arm, as well as the recurve/offset of the forks to the handle. if you notice all the target shooters have a device showing centerline (colored metal, rings.... ), all designed by the shooter, working at the airport i made mine flat and shaped like an arrow or a road disappearing into the distance. that mark is used for windage, and it really does point at your intended target. the second marker is the movable marker, it is used for band strength, distance to target, so its your elevation. if you are shooting faster bands your shoot on that day would be flatter so you might adjust it down the target further adjust up. the adjustable pointer adjusts 360* and in and out for your favorite reference point. most of these operations we struggle with mentally some better than others, the 2 reference points make a more visible line to your target.
hope this helps
[/quote]

Thats Great Info and a real eye opener when it comes to the targeting system . Thanks for the reply


----------



## newconvert

XxDollarBillxX said:


> can someone please explain how to correctly use this style of slingshot especially the design features and what that are there for.


well its really kinda simple, it takes aiming the ss a lot further. i found while building mine symmetry was important especially to center line in relation to the support hand and arm, as well as the recurve/offset of the forks to the handle. if you notice all the target shooters have a device showing centerline (colored metal, rings.... ), all designed by the shooter, working at the airport i made mine flat and shaped like an arrow or a road disappearing into the distance. that mark is used for windage, and it really does point at your intended target. the second marker is the movable marker, it is used for band strength, distance to target, so its your elevation. if you are shooting faster bands your shoot on that day would be flatter so you might adjust it down the target further adjust up. the adjustable pointer adjusts 360* and in and out for your favorite reference point. most of these operations we struggle with mentally some better than others, the 2 reference points make a more visible line to your target.
hope this helps
[/quote]

Thats Great Info and a real eye opener when it comes to the targeting system . Thanks for the reply
[/quote]it was hard to reply quickly since it was new to me as well


----------



## alfshooter

newconvert said:


> can someone please explain how to correctly use this style of slingshot especially the design features and what that are there for.


well its really kinda simple, it takes aiming the ss a lot further. i found while building mine symmetry was important especially to center line in relation to the support hand and arm, as well as the recurve/offset of the forks to the handle. if you notice all the target shooters have a device showing centerline (colored metal, rings.... ), all designed by the shooter, working at the airport i made mine flat and shaped like an arrow or a road disappearing into the distance. that mark is used for windage, and it really does point at your intended target. the second marker is the movable marker, it is used for band strength, distance to target, so its your elevation. if you are shooting faster bands your shoot on that day would be flatter so you might adjust it down the target further adjust up. the adjustable pointer adjusts 360* and in and out for your favorite reference point. most of these operations we struggle with mentally some better than others, the 2 reference points make a more visible line to your target.
hope this helps
[/quote]

Thats Great Info and a real eye opener when it comes to the targeting system . Thanks for the reply
[/quote]it was hard to reply quickly since it was new to me as well
[/quote]

Esto es lo que puedo aportar , son modificaciones personales del original. ( la 4 foto es el cabezal de mi scorpion , es un poco mas pequeña y gruesa )
Espero que os sirva .

Un abrazote hermano


----------



## Wingshooter

Well my friend it looks like you have given me another project.
Thanks


----------



## newconvert

Wingshooter said:


> Well my friend it looks like you have given me another project.
> Thanks


hahahahahahahahahahaah


----------



## newconvert

alfshooter said:


> can someone please explain how to correctly use this style of slingshot especially the design features and what that are there for.


well its really kinda simple, it takes aiming the ss a lot further. i found while building mine symmetry was important especially to center line in relation to the support hand and arm, as well as the recurve/offset of the forks to the handle. if you notice all the target shooters have a device showing centerline (colored metal, rings.... ), all designed by the shooter, working at the airport i made mine flat and shaped like an arrow or a road disappearing into the distance. that mark is used for windage, and it really does point at your intended target. the second marker is the movable marker, it is used for band strength, distance to target, so its your elevation. if you are shooting faster bands your shoot on that day would be flatter so you might adjust it down the target further adjust up. the adjustable pointer adjusts 360* and in and out for your favorite reference point. most of these operations we struggle with mentally some better than others, the 2 reference points make a more visible line to your target.
hope this helps
[/quote]

Thats Great Info and a real eye opener when it comes to the targeting system . Thanks for the reply
[/quote]it was hard to reply quickly since it was new to me as well
[/quote]

Esto es lo que puedo aportar , son modificaciones personales del original. ( la 4 foto es el cabezal de mi scorpion , es un poco mas pequeña y gruesa )
Espero que os sirva .

Un abrazote hermano
[/quote]muy muy bien, gracias ALF


----------



## alfshooter

Wingshooter said:


> Well my friend it looks like you have given me another project.
> Thanks


Hello friend

Are you a Master, confident that your project will be very good.

Thanks ......... Alf


----------



## alfshooter

newconvert said:


> can someone please explain how to correctly use this style of slingshot especially the design features and what that are there for.


well its really kinda simple, it takes aiming the ss a lot further. i found while building mine symmetry was important especially to center line in relation to the support hand and arm, as well as the recurve/offset of the forks to the handle. if you notice all the target shooters have a device showing centerline (colored metal, rings.... ), all designed by the shooter, working at the airport i made mine flat and shaped like an arrow or a road disappearing into the distance. that mark is used for windage, and it really does point at your intended target. the second marker is the movable marker, it is used for band strength, distance to target, so its your elevation. if you are shooting faster bands your shoot on that day would be flatter so you might adjust it down the target further adjust up. the adjustable pointer adjusts 360* and in and out for your favorite reference point. most of these operations we struggle with mentally some better than others, the 2 reference points make a more visible line to your target.
hope this helps
[/quote]

Thats Great Info and a real eye opener when it comes to the targeting system . Thanks for the reply
[/quote]it was hard to reply quickly since it was new to me as well
[/quote]

Esto es lo que puedo aportar , son modificaciones personales del original. ( la 4 foto es el cabezal de mi scorpion , es un poco mas pequeña y gruesa )
Espero que os sirva .

Un abrazote hermano
[/quote]muy muy bien, gracias ALF
[/quote]

Gracias a vosotros , lo bonito es compartir siempre con respeto a todos .
hay va algo más . ( 18/42)

Un abrazote .......... Alfredo


----------



## Jim Williams

Great post! Thanks for sharing the dimensions Alfshooter!


----------



## 1912

may I help anyone?As a spanish shooter like alfshooter i think i am be able to answer any question mates


----------



## alfshooter

Sling Jim said:


> Great post! Thanks for sharing the dimensions Alfshooter!


Glad you like.

A hug .... Alf


----------



## alfshooter

gaboxolo said:


> may I help anyone?As a spanish shooter like alfshooter i think i am be able to answer any question mates


" hey nano " que bueno verte por aqui .
Si necesitas algo dame un toque.

Un abrazote .... Alf


----------



## 1912

alfshooter said:


> may I help anyone?As a spanish shooter like alfshooter i think i am be able to answer any question mates


" hey nano " que bueno verte por aqui .
Si necesitas algo dame un toque.

Un abrazote .... Alf
[/quote]

Ya ves, hacía mucho tiempo que no me pasaba por aquí, y grata sorpresa que al volver veo algo sobre "spanish" y digo, allá que voy jajaja
Recuerda que el último fin de semana de Julio, pese a no estar oficialmente confirmado, casi seguro será el campeonato de españa en La Roda, por si decides venirte.

Un saludo alfredo


----------



## alfshooter

gaboxolo said:


> may I help anyone?As a spanish shooter like alfshooter i think i am be able to answer any question mates


" hey nano " que bueno verte por aqui .
Si necesitas algo dame un toque.

Un abrazote .... Alf
[/quote]

Ya ves, hacía mucho tiempo que no me pasaba por aquí, y grata sorpresa que al volver veo algo sobre "spanish" y digo, allá que voy jajaja
Recuerda que el último fin de semana de Julio, pese a no estar oficialmente confirmado, casi seguro será el campeonato de españa en La Roda, por si decides venirte.

Un saludo alfredo
[/quote]

Hay amigo me volveria loco ir , se lo comentare a los chicos , por el momento la situacion esta complicada .
el no saber ingles me dificulta hacer comentarios de mas calidad , echame una mano de vez en cuando si ves alguna cosa rara en los comentarios que hago , cuando me piden ayuda el traductor me vuelve loco.

Por cierto echale un vistazo a mi "avatar Scorpion" y dime que te parece..

Un abrazote y muchas gracias ,da recuerdo a la peña tirachinera ............... Alf


----------



## 1912

alfshooter said:


> may I help anyone?As a spanish shooter like alfshooter i think i am be able to answer any question mates


" hey nano " que bueno verte por aqui .
Si necesitas algo dame un toque.

Un abrazote .... Alf
[/quote]

Ya ves, hacía mucho tiempo que no me pasaba por aquí, y grata sorpresa que al volver veo algo sobre "spanish" y digo, allá que voy jajaja
Recuerda que el último fin de semana de Julio, pese a no estar oficialmente confirmado, casi seguro será el campeonato de españa en La Roda, por si decides venirte.

Un saludo alfredo
[/quote]

Hay amigo me volveria loco ir , se lo comentare a los chicos , por el momento la situacion esta complicada .
el no saber ingles me dificulta hacer comentarios de mas calidad , echame una mano de vez en cuando si ves alguna cosa rara en los comentarios que hago , cuando me piden ayuda el traductor me vuelve loco.

Por cierto echale un vistazo a mi "avatar Scorpion" y dime que te parece..

Un abrazote y muchas gracias ,da recuerdo a la peña tirachinera ............... Alf
[/quote]

Muy original la forma de tu tirachinas alfredo.HAzme un favor quiero enviarte un mensaje privado pero no puedo, borrate mensajes de tu bandeja de entrada a ver si ese es el problema.

un saludo compi


----------



## Vermeer111

So here is my Spanish Type Slingshot







and from the other side







and in my Hand







i think i have done my work very well (excuse my english i am german)


----------



## Charles

Looks like a good piece of work. How does it shoot for you?

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Jaxter

what are you using for your bands


----------



## Vermeer111

I have finish this slingshot today i hope i can shoot the slingshot tomorrow and i made this bands from theraband gold 10 mm straight 180 mm long i shoot 8 mm steel


----------



## alfshooter

Vermeer111 said:


> So here is my Spanish Type Slingshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and from the other side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in my Hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i have done my work very well (excuse my english i am german)


"WOW" friend, has done a very good job.

Congratulations, you enjoy a lot ..... Alfred


----------



## Vermeer111

my mistake the bandset is not 180 mm long, is 160 mm ! and for Alfshooter Thank you soo much for your Idea my Respect to your Work now a good Paintjob(after Test shooting) and Finish is my Alfshooter style Spanish Tournament Slingshot


----------



## Vermeer111

first shooting with this"beautyfull beast" 5 meters, i think 15 foot 10 shoots for a target 10 cm i shoot "hole in hole" 10 meters ok i must make exercises its a wonderfull slingshot for target shooting


----------



## 1912

really really good work vermeer11,as spanish shooter i must say its a really good "replica"!! all doubts you have dont hesitate to contact me about Spanish SS


----------



## Sean

Very nice slingshots in this thread so far. It is on my short list of a slingshot to either build or win (auction).


----------



## Vermeer111

here now the pictures from my first shooting i shot on 5 meters on paper targets the Black Circles have 10 cm in Diameter 10 shots per Circle only one left the Circles


----------



## Sean

Great shooting there Vermeer!







Nice tight group!


----------



## Charles

Very nice shooting ... looks like it is working well for you.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## faca

spanish boys and girls? nice to people from our country


----------



## alfshooter

Vermeer111 said:


> here now the pictures from my first shooting i shot on 5 meters on paper targets the Black Circles have 10 cm in Diameter 10 shots per Circle only one left the Circles


All right, you will become an expert marksman.
Great work friend Vermeer.
Cheers .... alf


----------



## Vermeer111

Many Many Thanks Alfshooter its a long Way for me i must make more practice,at the moment I think about how I can improve the slingshot (weight, ballistic and so on)


----------

